# Hii Fury...What kind of Rhom?



## by_compressus (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi; I want to buy this fish but ı don't know what kind of rhom ? Come to Peru (diamond,black,gold ? )


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks like a blue diamond to me, but it just could be the lighting.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

yes the blue glitter kinda makes it a blue diamond rhom. Beuty tho!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe blue - hard to tell. i'd buy it anyway if i were you. Beautiful!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

good looking P either way...does sort of resemble a BDR though.


----------



## RileyHotDog (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats a cool looking P......get it!!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

its a S. rhombeus.

A rhom is a rhom regardless of what common name you put infront of it. I would guess its a peruvian rhom since they are the most common, but common names are more or less made up to sell more fish. If im not mistaken, true "diamond" rhoms are just rhoms that are found in specific locations and have a bit different traits (glittery scales)


----------



## by_compressus (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you...ı thing blue diamond rhombeus.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

one of my rhom looked very similar if not the same, most members here ID it as black diamond.. IMO actually all three diamonds look alike sometimes.

Here's a pic of mine when I first got him.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I would say, black diamond. Has the red eye's (like any rhom) buy it also has a slight forward extension of it's head, compared to it's high back. And, it has the sparkle's all over like a diamond does. Also, I noticed that if you look at the color of the water wave's. It kinda look's blue slash purple. Maybe a blue diamond?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Beauty, how much is he?


----------



## UAE AIN (Apr 17, 2009)

its cool man get it


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

It's BEAUTIFUL! Buy it or run the risk of losing it to another member here. lol... Rhoms that pretty are hard to find.

Be ready for all that a rhom requires before you do pull the trigger on the purchase. One large tank? check. No other inhabitants? check. Enough filtration to clean the Hudson river? check. Enough current to move a ship? check.


----------

